# Super Bowl Preidictions - Put 'em now for bragging rights



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Colts 45 Saints 24. The Colts will jump out early and never look back. And Austin Collie will catch 2 TDs. And the food will be amazing!

Anyone else willing to throw something out? Know that those who are wrong will be mocked. And those who are right will be annoying. So what say all ya'll?


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

The Colts win 28 to 24. Manning will be named Super Bowl MVP again. We will finally not have to hear "Who Dat" for at least 6 months, thank goodness! The truth is I am rooting for the Colts, but if the Saints win it won't hurt my feelings, I really like Brees. It would be nice to see Collie have another big game.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Let me set you guys straight.

SAINTS win, 34 to 31 on a game winning field goal in the waning seconds of regulation. 
Drew Brees is named MVP.

GO SAINTS!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

mjschijf said:


> on a game winning field goal in the waning seconds of regulation


You are forgetting one of the first rules of football -NEVER TRUST A KICKER! 
The exception is if the kicker is named Vinaterri. Otherwise, NEVER TRUST A KICKER!


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> mjschijf said:
> 
> 
> > on a game winning field goal in the waning seconds of regulation
> ...


It's going to be a 22-yarder that ricochets off the left upright before barely finding its way through. :lol:


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I was wondering why we didn't have one of these threads! It looks like the colts are going to kill the game over by half time. I predict 35-17 colts. :mrgreen:


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

It will be a defensive struggle. Colts will win 6-0 with an overtime TD pass to Collie. The weather will be the biggest factor with freezing temps, and 8" of snow on the field.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

> by Loke on Fri Feb 05, 2010 11:08 am
> 
> It will be a defensive struggle. Colts will win 6-0 with an overtime TD pass to Collie. The weather will be the biggest factor with freezing temps, and 8" of snow on the field.


Yep, was thinking the same thing Loke! Only 8" might be a bit high, maybe more like 5 or 6 :mrgreen:

Colts 27 Saints 24


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

I think this will be a high scoring affair and who wins will depend on wether or not the Saints defense shows up. I say 45-42 Saints and Manning goes home with a concussion.


----------



## Texscala (Sep 8, 2007)

Colts will stop the Saints run game and make them try to rely on the pass. Indy will win the turn over battle and the game.

Lets go 31 to 17.

Collie catches 1 TD as does Garcon, and Wayne.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I like both teams, but I am a huge Manning fan so I think the Colts will win by 13. Collie will have a big game because the Saints can't shut down Wayne and Clark w/o leaving Collie and Garcon in single coverage with nickel/dime cover guys.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

I can't wait to say "I told you so" when the Colts LOSE! :mrgreen: 

I'm hoping Peyton Manning cries after the game, but that might be a little too beautiful to ask for. :wink:


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

mjschijf said:


> I can't wait to say "I told you so" when the Colts LOSE! :mrgreen:
> 
> I'm hoping Peyton Manning cries after the game, but that might be a little too beautiful to ask for. :wink:


I used to think you were a good guy till reading your posts here lol. Colts 42-28


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

The Colts will give up the lead late in the fourth quarter. With the game on the line Manning will take the field to try and orchestrate a final drive for the win. Facing a fourth and 18, with the game seemingly over, he'll hit his rookie receiver streaking up the sideline. The Saint fans will sit in disbelief and be left asking themselves who has Collie? After an eventual touchdown and successful two point conversion the final score will end up being 17-10 for the Colts. 

It might seem unlikely, but it could happen. A lot of it depends on how well Indi's players are living on and off the field. Do you believe in Magic?

Shane


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Greenguy88 said:


> mjschijf said:
> 
> 
> > I can't wait to say "I told you so" when the Colts LOSE! :mrgreen:
> ...


Ditto! :twisted:


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

I am ecstatic. I have been waiting and rooting for the Saints since I was a little boy. GO SAINTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- 
This is for all you Colts fans and naysayers -BaHa!- -BaHa!- -BaHa!- -BaHa!- -BaHa!- -BaHa!- -BaHa!- -BaHa!- -BaHa!- -BaHa!- -BaHa!- -BaHa!- -BaHa!- -BaHa!- -BaHa!-


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Luv2fish&hnt, congrats to your Saints on their first Super Bowl!  

And I will add a -BaHa!- to all you Colts fans as well! :mrgreen: :twisted:

Manning's costly interception at the end brought a giant  to my face! 8)


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

mjschijf said:


> Manning's costly interception at the end brought a giant  to my face! 8)


I've never understood why someone enjoys others misery/misfortunes. :?


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> mjschijf said:
> 
> 
> > Manning's costly interception at the end brought a giant  to my face! 8)
> ...


Don't read too much into that statement. I don't have anything against Peyton Manning as a person, and I acknowledge that he is an awesome football player. However, as someone who really dislikes the Colts, his interception sealed the game for the team that I was cheering for.

Sorry for coming across as somewhat arrogant in my previous post. More than anything else, I was glad to see a great game. Although I might not have sounded like it earlier, I think I would have rather seen the Colts win in a close game than the Saints in a blowout.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Boy. I called that one wrong! Hats off to the Saints for a great game. They clearly prepared better and executed their plan. They totally outplayed the Colts in all aspects of the game. The biggest downside I see of the Saints winning, is that next year in little league football, I'm going to have to listen to every team in the state walking around saying "Who Dat! Who Dat!" Its old already. I can hardly imagine after hearing it three nights/week and on Saturdays for 2 1/2 months!


----------



## phantom (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm also glad the Saints won, but my reasons are different. I'm old enough to remember when the Colts, then my favorite team, ran out of town in the dead of night, and resurfaced in Indy. I havn't supported them since.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

phantom said:


> I'm also glad the Saints won, but my reasons are different. I'm old enough to remember when the Colts, then my favorite team, ran out of town in the dead of night, and resurfaced in Indy. I havn't supported them since.


How long ago was this? Is the current owner the same owner that ran out of town? Just curious. 8)


----------



## phantom (Sep 13, 2007)

Sorry, I don' t remember the exact date. Used to be the Baltimore Colts. They literally left in the middle of the night.


----------



## phantom (Sep 13, 2007)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Indianapol ... more_Colts
this link has the story.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

phantom said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Indianapolis_Colts#The_NFL_Baltimore_Colts
> this link has the story.


Well from the link you provided it looks like there is a lot more to the story than just leaving in the middle of the night. Nonetheless, very interesting information.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Glad the Saints won... thats cool for them. Bummed for Peyton, thats gotta be the most bitter pill to swallow, although the whole loss wasn't on him. 8)


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Geeze, being #2 sucks. 

I heard that returning from the Superbowl, the Colts were greeted at the Indianapolis Airport by 11 people.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Geeze, being #2 sucks.
> 
> I heard that returning from the Superbowl, the Colts were greeted at the Indianapolis Airport by 11 people.


Is that counting the baggage handlers?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > Geeze, being #2 sucks.
> ...


:rotfl: :rotfl:

That's funny. You from Baltimore?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

No. But I did have a funny experience there last summer. Took the family on a tour of DC, Philly, Boston, etc... So one night in DC, we decided that we needed to go to Baltimore for dinner. Some sandwich place had been featured on the food network so we decided to go find it. I set the GPS and away we went. I'm driving our rented minivan full of my four kids all around some REALLY bad parts of Baltimore. Burnt out warehouses. Condemned buildings on both sides of the roads. And then we crossed to the bad side of the tracks, following the directions from the Garmin. I'm seeing signs for adult bookstores - like the ones you have in Evinggggston there goob - only not as classy- on both sides of the road. Then I see a sign for a strip club and the garmin announces "Arriving at destination." Sure enough, in the corner of the strip club parking lot was the sandwich shop. One of the best sandwiches I've ever had. I did make sure to pay with a card so I wouldn't end up handling any singles I'd get back in change.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Cool story.

Adult book stores in Evingston?.......huh


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Cool story.
> 
> Adult book stores in Evingston?.......huh


Just drive around until you find the parking lot with all the Utah license plates. You'll find it.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > Cool story.
> ...


That would be the Front Street Maverick.

Most of the vehicles at the Evingston adult bookstore have no license plates. :lol:


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Shows how much time I spend there. And YOU! :V|:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> Shows how much time I spend there. And YOU! :V|:


Ah....it's close to a resturant I frequent.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Ah....it's close to a resturant I frequent.


If that's the "story" :wink: you tell Mrs. Goob, then I'll support you in that. Yea. That's it.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > Ah....it's close to a resturant I frequent.
> ...


Ah......I don't go in there without Mrs Goob. I see lots of wives and girlfriends in there. And we get a senior discount.

The resturant, I'm talking about the resturant. :wink:


----------



## Bergy (Apr 3, 2008)

Gary you went into Baltimore.......with your family....!!!!!!! -)O(- -)O(- you are either a VERY brave man or just plain crazy!!!! -)O(- So if you liked Baltimore and its adult shops... Next time you are in town go take a tour of SE DC. You'll love the place. :lol:


----------

